# New Beekeeper in Southeastern Massachusetts



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice story. Good luck!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, did you buy a lottery ticket too?


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks LOL I guess I should have!! But I usually never win anything.


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

So unfortunately either the 2nd hive I thought was active was either being robbed or they died out in the few days since I seen bees entering and exiting it. The bees were brought over last night and today they were very active bringing in pollen. I attempted to get a peak inside but I dont think they have an inner cover or frames cause there was comb hanging from outer cover. I only lifted one corner and put it down when I seen this. I also cleaned and painted another hive they I would like to change them over too.


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is the redone hive!!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site! Nice pics.


----------

